# Titleist DTR Irons vs a more modern iron



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been playing with Titleist DTR's from 1988 since I started playing golf around 12 years ago. I used to play every weekend until I was 18, when uni costs and travel forced me to stop being a member. Since then I have played on and off for the past 6 years, but have recently begun trying to play more regularly again. I was a 17 H/C when i stopped, but it was falling fast, and I normally played to about 12.

I hit the DTR's well, or at least feel like I do, apart from the occasional hand stinger with a 3 or 4 iron. I believe that they are 1" shorter than standard and have a flatter lie. I am 6' tall, so probably not 'fit' for me at all.

What I would like to hear your guys opinions of is if you think I would benefit from switching to a more modern iron or not. Having always used the Titleists, and got on well with them, I naturally have been looking at the AP1 and AP2 irons. For someone that would only play 20/25 times a year would there be any benefits from the expense outlay that would improve my game or make it more enjoyable, or would the difference between the DTR's and anything newer not be that great?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Nov 29, 2008)

I think in the time period in which you have been out of golf technology has come a long way and put simply you would definitely benefit from a more modern set of irons. The Titleist AP1 / 2s would be a good place to start, but definitely get custom fitted and try some different brands. Your consistency will almost definitely improve with new clubs as they are likely to be more forgiving if you go for that style of club.

Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MVP (Nov 29, 2008)

Even an older set..last year or 2 http://www.discountgolfstore.co.uk/2270/Titleist-695CB-Irons---3-PW---Steel-Shafts.html like this would be a lot easier to hit consistently!

there are plenty of ranges with demo clubs of all types of sets would stick to titleist cos your familiar! try the lot. but like i said theres a ton of last season  clubs great deals  as manufactures are bringing out new stuff left right and centre


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2008)

I think there have been huge advances in technology even in the last five years and so you probably aren't playing the most forgiving equipment. You are obviously a decent striker and so I guess it comes down to whether you can justify paying cÂ£500 for a set of irons to use so infrequently or whether you want to persevere with what you have.

In my opinion you should look around for a second hand set of decent player clubs (X20 tours etc - sorry not a Titleist fan so not sure of any of their makes and models) and maybe go down that route. With all the new equipment coming out even the AP1 and 2 may start to fall so you may get a bargain.

Welcome to the forum and hope you hang around. Let us know a bit more about yourself like where you are from and where you play


----------



## Leftie (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been playing with Titleist DTR's from 1988 since I started playing golf around 12 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum mrmotorbikeman.  

I am a tad confused.  Did you study arithmetic at uni or are you stuck in a time warp?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Nov 29, 2008)

I've  just noticed you're from jolly old Cambridgeshire  What course do you tend to play at? I live in Cambridge itself.


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mrmotorbikeman.  

I am a tad confused.  Did you study arithmetic at uni or are you stuck in a time warp?   

Click to expand...

i meant that the clubs are from '88, but that i started playing 12 years ago in '96. the clubs were my uncles old set, hence the odd fitting options for someone of my height. the two dates aren't meant to coincide, but i guess you could read it that way

and i obtained a first class masters of physics degree at uni  so i kinda guess i did study arithmatic haha


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 29, 2008)

I've  just noticed you're from jolly old Cambridgeshire  What course do you tend to play at? I live in Cambridge itself.
		
Click to expand...

i tend to play at Lakeside Lodge in Pidley currently, as its only a 10 min drive away, and fairly cheap green fee's. am willing to listen to suggestions of other tracks to try though. hoping the weather is going to be half decent to try and get a round in tomorrow


----------



## Leftie (Nov 29, 2008)

i meant that the clubs are from '88, but that i started playing 12 years ago in '96. the clubs were my uncles old set, hence the odd fitting options for someone of my height. the two dates aren't meant to coincide, but i guess you could read it that way

and i obtained a first class masters of physics degree at uni  so i kinda guess i did study arithmatic haha
		
Click to expand...

Just joshing M8.  HID thinks that I should be renamed as Which Tyler - leader of "The Pedants Revolt" 1381.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been playing with Titleist DTR's from 1988 since I started playing golf around 12 years ago. I used to play every weekend until I was 18, when uni costs and travel forced me to stop being a member. Since then I have played on and off for the past 6 years, but have recently begun trying to play more regularly again. I was a 17 H/C when i stopped, but it was falling fast, and I normally played to about 12.

I hit the DTR's well, or at least feel like I do, apart from the occasional hand stinger with a 3 or 4 iron. I believe that they are 1" shorter than standard and have a flatter lie. I am 6' tall, so probably not 'fit' for me at all.

What I would like to hear your guys opinions of is if you think I would benefit from switching to a more modern iron or not. Having always used the Titleists, and got on well with them, I naturally have been looking at the AP1 and AP2 irons. For someone that would only play 20/25 times a year would there be any benefits from the expense outlay that would improve my game or make it more enjoyable, or would the difference between the DTR's and anything newer not be that great?
		
Click to expand...

If your clubs were in good nick I would be happy to use them as I have always liked them, but as has been said, technology has moved on and if you changed with your h/c you couldnt possibly lose, only improve either by a small amount or even a huge leap. 
So what bike have you got? Oh and welcome.


----------



## dandpl (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear MrMotorbikeman

Hi my first post.........

I have used DTR irons for a number of years to a handicap of 9 ..now 57 handicap 10.5 I felt maybe the new technology could help.

I live in France but while home in the uk had two club fitting appointments and settled on Ping rapture irons and G10 driver.

I can not belive the difference now my game is improving ....its not the good shots are so much better its the bad shots are so much better that makes the differnce. These sticks are like precision instruments! Its not that the DTRs were bad its just time has moved on and now I wish I had changed long ago.

Go to a Pro or two have your clubs fitted for you and enjoy your game!

dandpl


----------



## MVP (Nov 30, 2008)

Dear MrMotorbikeman

Hi my first post.........

I have used DTR irons for a number of years to a handicap of 9 ..now 57 handicap 10.5 I felt maybe the new technology could help.

I live in France but while home in the uk had two club fitting appointments and settled on Ping rapture irons and G10 driver.

I can not belive the difference now my game is improving ....its not the good shots are so much better its the bad shots are so much better that makes the differnce. These sticks are like precision instruments! Its not that the DTRs were bad its just time has moved on and now I wish I had changed long ago.

Go to a Pro or two have your clubs fitted for you and enjoy your game!

dandpl 

Click to expand...

Ping Raptures are marketed as the Ultimate beginners clubs. I wouldnt call them precision instruments but they are built entirely around forgiveness and reducing the bad effects from off centre hits! 
A few off the guys on here would be surprised to see a 9-11 handicap favour them over so called 'players irons' aimed at the lower handicap mark.

Do you find with your raptures they affect your ability to shape shots etc etc?


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the info guys, it does seem like the age of the clubs means that there are advantages to be had with a newer set. technology does move on, i was just interested to know how much you guys thought it had. seemingly quite a lot! this just brings out the other dilemma of aiming towards ame improvement or 'players' irons. i dont feel that i strike the ball that badly, and am reasonably consistant with the DTR's, so dont want to go for anything that will be too forgiving, and not actually help me improve my swing. i guess the response is to go and try a few.

would you guys advise a local pro, or somewhere like American Golf or Discount Golf as a place to visit?

i too am suprised to see such a low handicapper rate the ratures. from what i had read, i too was under the impression that they forgave all but the worst hits. 

in response to herb, i ride classic bikes in off-road competitions, 2 BSA's from 1960 and 1965, and a Royal Enfield from 1960.


----------



## HTL (Nov 30, 2008)

Best to go to a local pro mate who know how to custom fit, Or go to one of the titleist national fitting centres. Or if you fancy a road trip go to the Belfry and try everything out.


----------



## dandpl (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi MVP

I do not consider my 10.5 a low handicap in the first place but as to the Rapture Irons that I have had now for about 3 weeks they do feel so much better to me!

When I was being fitted I tried many other of the club option from the other suppliers as well but with the help of a TRUSTED club pro who I have known for many years these seemed the best for me.

As I visit the club twice a week and spend as much time practising as playing I find little difference in the distance I achieve with the irons but they are just so much more consistent as to direction, shaping shots seems as easy as before.

Perhaps I have had my head in the sand when it comes to equipment over at least the last 10-12 years, as I always blamed my swing but the new tools sure do help.

Regards

dandpl


----------



## theeaglehunter (Nov 30, 2008)

If you fancy Titleist clubs, go to the titleist national fitting centre at Brampton. It's not far away from you and an excellent facility, which will guarantee you find clubs suited to you.


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 30, 2008)

I know it might sound a bit snobbish, and closed minded, but I have always regarded Titleist highly, and having used these DTR's for ages and generally got on well with them, I guess I'm just mentally confident with Titleist clubs. 

I switched woods to the Titleist's listed below (both 2nd hand, but with minimal use at a good price) from some Progen Full Bore woods, and found I hit them much better and more consistantly. Now, is that due to them being a better club, or is it simply the mental confidence of having that 'T' word on the club? I guess its that un-known factor that is making me want to stick with Titleist

Do you have to pre-book a visit to Brampton, or can you just arrive and have a browse and get talking to someone?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Nov 30, 2008)

You have to book mate if you want a fitting on the day you go, if not I think you could probably go and talk to them and arrange a fitting for another day.


----------



## MVP (Nov 30, 2008)

I switched woods to the Titleist's listed below (both 2nd hand, but with minimal use at a good price) from some Progen Full Bore woods, and found I hit them much better and more consistantly. Now, is that due to them being a better club, or is it simply the mental confidence of having that 'T' word on the club? I guess its that un-known factor that is making me want to stick with Titleist



			Modern day drivers and woods have made the biggest improvement, like the adverts suggest they are.longer straighter, more forgiving then drivers 10 years ago.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 30, 2008)

The improvement that the woods have shown has really made me think seriously about the relative improvements that irons might give, hence this thread!


----------



## RGuk (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, here comes another "black and white" post from RGuk.

I remember DTR irons and played more than a few rounds with a set, often borrowing them from mate (when I didn't have my set). He'd moved up to C_F DCI.

I would describe them as not as good as my Tommy Armour 845 Silver Scots from a similar period. I got a set of Macgregors last year (a 2006 model, 565 V-foil) and the difference is remarkable. I'm not kidding.....the Macgregors are far superior to the old 845s. Just in case anyone is wondering if I'm comparing like-for-like, it's interesting to note that on the Maltby Playability factor (MPF) the two were within 3 spaces of each other on the list, which includes over 500 irons, new and old....in other words, the forgiveness and h'cap standard of the two is supposedly the same. Truth is, the MacGs go further (which can be put down to loft) but also are MUCH more consistent for distance and flight.....

So, I conclude, the DTR were not as sweet as the 845, and 845 are MILES short of the 565s.

Get yourself a new set, you won't regret it. If you are on a budget, go to Direct Golf and get a set of 1 or 2 seasons old for a bargain.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the info guys, it does seem like the age of the clubs means that there are advantages to be had with a newer set. technology does move on, i was just interested to know how much you guys thought it had. seemingly quite a lot! this just brings out the other dilemma of aiming towards ame improvement or 'players' irons. i dont feel that i strike the ball that badly, and am reasonably consistant with the DTR's, so dont want to go for anything that will be too forgiving, and not actually help me improve my swing. i guess the response is to go and try a few.

would you guys advise a local pro, or somewhere like American Golf or Discount Golf as a place to visit?

i too am suprised to see such a low handicapper rate the ratures. from what i had read, i too was under the impression that they forgave all but the worst hits. 

in response to herb, i ride classic bikes in off-road competitions, 2 BSA's from 1960 and 1965, and a Royal Enfield from 1960.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the classic trial riding?  I love that, then again I like all things bikes as much as I do golf.


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you mean the classic trial riding?  I love that, then again I like all things bikes as much as I do golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I ride both Pre65 Trials and Motocross, have been doing trials since 10, and motocross since 16. I mainly ride in Essex and Suffolk at the moment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2008)

In an ideal world I'd always try and support my club pro when buying irons and getting custom fitted but as he hasn't got a huge range (it is a members club so demand for new sticks isn't that great) I tend to go to my AG (where until recently I knew the manager there and got some very very good deals). If you do go to a store make sure the person doing the custom fitting knows what they are talking about and how to use the equipment and not just a shop boy trying to flog you a deal. If possible get onto a range where you can see the ball flight rather than trusting a machine.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've  just noticed you're from jolly old Cambridgeshire  What course do you tend to play at? I live in Cambridge itself.
		
Click to expand...

i tend to play at Lakeside Lodge in Pidley currently, as its only a 10 min drive away, and fairly cheap green fee's. am willing to listen to suggestions of other tracks to try though. hoping the weather is going to be half decent to try and get a round in tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Hi, and welcome.  I'm 'just' up the road from you in St Neots.


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Dec 1, 2008)

Even an older set..last year or 2 http://www.discountgolfstore.co.uk/2270/Titleist-695CB-Irons---3-PW---Steel-Shafts.html like this would be a lot easier to hit consistently!

there are plenty of ranges with demo clubs of all types of sets would stick to titleist cos your familiar! try the lot. but like i said theres a ton of last season  clubs great deals  as manufactures are bringing out new stuff left right and centre
		
Click to expand...

I see  here that medwayjon has a set of 755's for sale. Now, this is partly a bit cheeky to even ask, being so new here, but would these fit into the above category as mentioned above, or are they too much towards a players iron? Does seem like a good price though...


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, and welcome.  I'm 'just' up the road from you in St Neots.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, nice to see a few people from the Cambridgeshire area


----------



## RGuk (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't see you going too far wrong with a set of Titleist 755....ought to be a nice balance of forgiveness vs. shot-making. I play a sort of 1/2 and 1/2 club......when I finally pluck up the courage to get a set of max GI irons off Golfbidder and see what effect it has on my game, I'll pass more experience on.


----------



## Herbie (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you mean the classic trial riding?  I love that, then again I like all things bikes as much as I do golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I ride both Pre65 Trials and Motocross, have been doing trials since 10, and motocross since 16. I mainly ride in Essex and Suffolk at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

You will know the name Geoff Mayes then? Used to take groups down to him to do m/cross years ago, milden hall and that area. Anyway wrong place for this..ooops .


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Dec 2, 2008)

You will know the name Geoff Mayes then? Used to take groups down to him to do m/cross years ago, milden hall and that area. Anyway wrong place for this..ooops . 

Click to expand...

I do indeed mate, and raced against Freedy Mayes last year down at Stistead. Long time bike fan are you. (This IS going way off topic now, no more thoughts on the 755's?)


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice guys. Just a quick update that after trying various different clubs out at many places, I ended up going with a set of Titleist AP2's.

Nice little Xmas prezzie for myself if they arrive in time!


----------



## TonyN (Dec 10, 2008)

Very good looking irons, never hit them though. Goodluck with them, and happy ball striking


----------



## pmardle (Jul 23, 2013)

Interesting Thread

I was searching to find out how old My DTR clubs were and stumbled across this thread 

I have been using the DTR Iron for about 25 years.  I used to play weekly and got down to an 18 Handicap.  For the last 10-12 years I have been playing once or twice a year or so, and usually I go round in 11-15 over (go figure) - I put that down to not having played in so long I'm expecting a bad round so relaxing and just hitting the ball.. *shrug*

Anyway back to the Clubs..

Mine are still going strong, but I am also interested in playing more regularly again, and may consider a new set..  This thread has been very useful.. My old man (72 and still a 20 handicapper) keeps suggesting that new clubs will help my game, and this thread has certainly re-enforced that.  I am about to move from London to a village about 1 mile from the course my old man and I used to play on every week, so hopefully I will have the chance to play again more regularly.. (Test Valley Golf Club near Overton, Hampshire)

On a side point, my dad also laughs at my driver, which I think is even older than the irons (pretty sure it was his club which he gave me when I got the Irons.. this must make it getting on for 30 years old.. The head is so small compared to current clubs, it looks like a 5 wood - lol...


----------



## Sweep (Jul 23, 2013)

Titleist DTR (Distance Through Research) were the first set of brand new irons I bought. They were brilliant. No doubt there have been advances in technology in the last 25 years though! Which reminds me that, because I loved the DTR's so much I ordered a Titleist driver, 3 wood and 5 wood with graphite shafts. Only steel shafts were available from Titleist at that point, but the pro had them sent across from the US. They were great too, for their time. I wonder what happened to them....


----------

